# Looking for portable car-friendly headphone amp (sounds crazy, but it isn't!)



## somefi

For years I have been using the BlackBerry Music Gateway product to get the audio from my phone to my car's system.  Sound quality and volume are excellent, but it has some bluetooth related issues, forcing me to look at a new solution.  I purchased the Griffin BlueTrip AUX adapter, and while it works perfectly from a bluetooth perspective, its volume output is probably about half of what the BlackBerry BT adapter puts out.
   
  This is a real problem, so I either have to go back to the BlackBerry device, or boost the volume.  I bought a FiiO E6 amp, and while makes the sound quality/volume meet my requirements, the device isn't car friendly.  It requires for it to be turned on manually, then I have to select the right audio mode.
   
  So I am looking for an affordable portable headphone amp, which turns on as soon as it receives power (either 12VDC cigarette lighter or 5VDC via USB), and doesn't require any intervention.  Does such product not exist?  I can't find anything like it


----------



## Mutnat

The closest thing I can think of is the Headstage Arrow, which will turn on automatically when there is audio on the input jack and turn off after a set time of no audio.  However, at $300, it might fail the "affordable" requirement, depending on your needs and budget.  There might be some other portable amps out there that do that also.  Does anyone know of such a beast?


----------



## somefi

Yea at $300, I would start considering upgrading the vehicle's audio system.  I thought for sure this was the only option, until I heard how well the FiiO E6 worked.
   
  A CMoy amp for use in a car would be a really great solution, but no one is offering a vehicle version of this amp.


----------



## jseaber

Amplirider: http://www.electric-avenues.com/amplirider.html


----------



## somefi

This looks very interesting.  I am a little concerned that he insists on publishing every customer's name on the internet, but I'll have to get in touch with him.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GloryUprising

Gary is a great guy, I'm sure he will withhold that info if you ask.


----------



## somefi

You are right, I got in touch with him, and he sounds like a really nice guy.  Will probably give this a shot, his PowerAmp 2 product seems to be exactly what I am looking for.  I'm glad I kept pushing this question, as I did not run into this unit while researching many portable amps.


----------



## kenman345

Try the digiZoid ZO2.... Sounds awesome in cars. just need an AUX jack to use it, and $100 to get one


----------



## glj12

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Try the digiZoid ZO2.... Sounds awesome in cars. just need an AUX jack to use it, and $100 to get one


 
  Will it run off of the charger; e.g. if no battery life is left, will it still power on as long as it is plugged in?


----------



## somefi

I went with the Electric Avenue amp.  Does do the job, and Gary was extremely helpful.  The ZO2 looks interesting, but just too expensive.  Would love to know the answers to your questions if you ever do find out.


----------

